# Basement Bordom Beater



## doublejroc

Whenever I have free time i head to the basement. some weeks its often, some not so much.
Everything is Paradigm, Onkyo and Emotiva, and a PS3.
I have not changed equipment until a year ago and it seems like it's an ongoing adventure.
Fortunately i have been finding great deals on Kijiji which allows me to improve the system at a reduced cost. I believe the best deal I scored were the 2 red motorized recliners. $400 for both! I would like to find someone who can change out the arm rests to black leather.
And of course the 3rd chair for my dog.
Projector in the future? not too sure, but i'm starting to lean in that direction.
Sound treatment has been on my mind for a while, but not too educated on that topic. Gonna read some more and make some decisions.


----------



## tesseract

Sweet and simple. I love it!


----------



## doublejroc

Thanks!


----------



## MarAgt

Looks comfortable...nice job!


----------



## Spock

You will love a projector in that room, especially when playing PS3. It would completely immerse you. I sit about 11' from a 120" screen and playing Madden, SOCOM and Battlefield are incredible.

Take the plunge! You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Drifte

Those chairs look awesome. Didnt see what sub you have, but it appears its fairly large and in that middle area with walls wrapped around it...I bet its loud!


----------



## doublejroc

It can get loud, but there's an update! The sub is a Paradigm PS-1000 v.3, and this weeknd I obtained another one, v.4. Also, I upgraded the tv to a samsung 60" led. Much better!
I also ditched the chair and got a dog bed.


----------



## Peter Loeser

Great space you have there! Awesome deal on the seats. Huge Paradigm fan here too :yes:


----------



## Drifte

doublejroc said:


> It can get loud, but there's an update! The sub is a Paradigm PS-1000 v.3, and this weeknd I obtained another one, v.4. Also, I upgraded the tv to a samsung 60" led. Much better!
> I also ditched the chair and got a dog bed.


I've heard the v4 is a big upgrade, how does it compare, or are you running both?


----------



## doublejroc

I know the amp is bigger, but wattage I'm unsure. Physically, the heat sinks are larger...I can tell you that much!
I am running both, in that space behind the seats. Before the seats would vibrate a little....now, a lot more! The sound is powerful, and feels like a heavy blanket all around you. I have all the dials at high noon, for crossover, phase, and power. Increasing the power any more and its too much for the size of the room.

I wish I had the opportunity to find a second sub sooner.


----------



## doublejroc

Forgot to mention, I did run a short test of just the v4 and it did seem more powerful than the v3. But not by much.


----------



## hyghwayman

:huh: any new pics of the Samy and dog bed? we likes pictures


----------



## doublejroc

I will try to take some tonight.


----------



## doublejroc

I took some with my phone but can't upload them cause the file is too big.... have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## doublejroc

Just like most of you guys out there I also am constantly thinking of how to modify my HT. Well today I stumbled upon a minor aesthetic improvement....at least in my eyes.
I have an Emotiva XPA-3 and was contemplating on getting the black accent plates to replace the silver. Took one quick look...removed the silver plates and put back in the screws. Presto! New CLEAN look!
I'd take a pic but its such a hassle for me to get it to work... I know there's a bunch of you out there with Emotiva products....try it out!


----------



## mrterry

By looking at the room in your photos, I would certainly add some acoustic treatment in the way of diffusion and absorption. There are various materials on the market or you can go DIY.

For ready-made, check out Acoustics First in Richmond. Lovely people and a wide range of products - plus expert advice.


----------



## doublejroc

Whooooly there are some updates for this room! It's been quite a while since I've been on this site as I've been pretty busy. And, I should be able to post some pics a lot easier this time around. I'll get to it tonight!


----------



## mrterry

Greetings, I know what you mean about being busy!

Look forward to seeing some pix of your latest installation.

Cheers!


----------



## doublejroc

Forgot to take pics! Tonight. I gotta tonight....

My updates are as follows:
I first obtained 2 more PS 1000 subs, but only running 2 of them as 3 will be overkill for the size of the room unless I tune em down. Maybe when I I have a slow weekend I'll attack that task. 
Got a new Emotiva 5 channel on top of my XPA 3, which I'm not currently using.
Then, I scored a Middle Atlantic rack for FREE! I was pretty pumped about it. Had to make some modifications to it(didn't have the rear mounting holes, or any shelves, rack ears) but it worked out well for what I have. Then I obtained another set of paradigm surrounds. Haven't incorporated those yet, and probably won't until I get a bigger space. We shall see. 
And the latest addition is an Epson 3500. LOVE IT. Why I didn't go the projector route earlier....i dunno. Unsure about screens so I decided to paint. Wife is doing touch-ups to it this afternoon. 
I've had some issues with the 3D. I'll have to comment on that later. Back to work...!


----------



## doublejroc

I havent put a border and I don't know if I will. This is a rental until so I don't know if I want to do any more. I had a couple DIY bass traps but thru them out cause I don't have the space anymore since I made the screen 136" diagonal. I'm trying to score some acoustic panels from a site at work....crossing fingers.


----------



## doublejroc

So my 3D problem was the projector wasn't seeing a signal from my HDMI. It was a 30 ft redmere technology cable from monoprice. Phoned Epson hotline and the dude said get a booster. Weird thing is that it works on my 60" LED. So I moved the ps3 on top of the rack and I am using an available short length high speed hdmi. 3D works.


----------



## doublejroc

Did some experimenting today and the redmere hdmi would work with the projector, just not thru my AVR. Weird thing, is that it would work thru the AVR to my TV. I don't get it.


----------



## mrterry

It's the wonderful world of digital, where everything is easier ;-) cough, cough

Is there a protocol issue somewhere perhaps?


----------



## doublejroc

Update! I have moved and now a home owner. Basement is unfinished which allows me to do as I please. Unfortunately, work is slow, as so will the progress of my build. Any-who, here's what I got to deal with: 15' x 22' and a couple inches shy of 8 foot to the joists. After ceiling and flooring, I might be around 7.5 feet for height.
To keep me in the game, I hung a 4x8 of mdf and will paint it with snowfield, perhaps tomorrow. Plan is for 7.2, Pre-wire for Atmos. Would like the final product to be more inviting for lounging/entertaining rather than a dedicated theatre.


----------

